# Any worthy windows equalizer programs?



## andrewsmc (Feb 6, 2016)

So I got a nice amp and my HD598s and Ive been wondering if there's any windows software to change equalizer settings or anything you guys should suggest I take a look at. I do plan on grabbing a DAC from Schiit. But until then, any suggestion? I have no idea if any software will help get better sound.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 6, 2016)

Google EqualizerAPO and PeaceUI. What I use and its amazing.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 6, 2016)

The most amazing screensaver you ever had ?

Or just this link http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=572005235


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 6, 2016)

AsRock said:


> The most amazing screensaver you ever had ?
> 
> Or just this link http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=572005235



wut?


----------



## AsRock (Feb 6, 2016)

AlienIsGOD said:


> wut?



A screen saver than can be what he's after .

My bad .

Maybe some thing like this http://sourceforge.net/projects/equalizerapo/


----------



## DanLb (Sep 28, 2016)

Try EqualizerPro http://www.equalizerpro.com/ 
It's a graphic equalizer and works with all PC programs to enhance the audio


----------

